# Looking for regular fishing friends



## lets_go_fishing (Apr 20, 2009)

My regular fishing buddy is having to work more and unable to make it out as often as I want. I'm not looking to replace him, just add more fishing friends. I'm looking for other people that can get out and share expenses. I usually do bottom bumping, but with the recent shutdown on seasons and limits, Iam going to do more trolling this year. My boat is a 27' walkaround and easy to fish off of. I'm retired and go mostly during the week to keep away from the crowd. I'm looking for someone that has some experience in trolling or is willing to learn with me. I have most of the gear, but yours is welcome. If your easy going and love to fish, but don't have a boat at the moment pm me.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you fishing out of?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

i would love to fish with you sometime


----------



## DKfromAK (Nov 8, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## wahoowacker (Apr 13, 2009)

Just read your post. I understand how it is to work alot I work two jobs myself. Trust me every second that I have free im out fishing. I would love to go fishing with you. If you have the room, I have all of my own rods, reels, tackle, and bait. I work at a bait shop so I can get what I need. I have only been fishing for a few years but the people I have been fishing with have showed me alot. Imperfectly capable of running the boeat if you ever get tired of drivingor just want to do more fishing. I have fished for just about every species you can think of besides marlin, swordfish and things like that If you areinterseted send me a pm and we can try to get atrip together andcatch that state record fish.

Randy (wahoowacker)


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I would like to go. With my work schedule, I will have time to go during the week. Like this coming week, I will have Wed and Thurs off. The next week, I will have Mon, Tues, Fri, Sat, and Sun off. Then, back to the Wed and Thurs, and so on. I usually go sharkin from the beach with friends, so I've got a pretty good bit of gear and a few years of experience. I have owned a smaller bay boat, so I understand what is involved with keeping a boat up and running. Plus, I have money to help with expenses. Anyway, I would love to go if you have room.


----------

